# I am stressed to the Max!!



## dimpels (May 27, 2014)

Ok, here goes my long story. I am new here and I am 31 Yrs old. I have been married for 10 years and we ahve been through AlOT together! Last year he got fired from his job because a minor made an accusation that they were sleeping together. We both had a very hard time with this and we had alot of negative reactions to this accuasation. We almost split up and it ruined our family name. It turned out that he was cleared of everything and the girl was lying. We went though a year and a half of hell! Anyway, he has been working a cab job that doesnt hardly bring in 200 a week. The owner of the cab is very selfish and dosent give him the proper notice of trips and dosent even pay him on time. Nobody else will hire him because this is a small town and he has a past felony. I have been paying the bills now for almost a year and a half breaking my back. I suggested moving back to my hometown where my family is and he says no. But if we moved he could get a good job, but he dosent want to move. I'm tired of paying all of these bills by myself. 

He also has been sick and having skin issues and leg problems. He said that when he gets better he will find a job but it has been six months. I have stuck through alot of things with him even when he cheated on me twice. And talked to numerous women behind my back. I dont feel like he would do the same for me, that I am doing for him over the past year and a half. I feel very resentful and angry. We have a 9 year old daughter also and I pay for everything for her and take care of her. 

I know there are alot of gaps in my story but im trying the best I can to explain. We hardly ever have sex. He tells me he is sick or dosent feel good. And hardly ever touches me or tells me he loves me or even kisses me. When we are intimate he cant keep it up and it makes me feel like ****. But he claims its not me its him. Im just to the point where i'm ready to leave. I might as well be by myself. Please help me! We have already tried marriage counseling. The marriage counselor told us that we both meeded individual counseling and then come back together but he never went to see an individual counselor.


----------



## dimpels (May 27, 2014)

Ok I guess nobody has any advice for me? Wow I thought maybe someone would say something. Am I in the wrong place posting?


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

You might get responses if you post this over in General Relationship Discussion section.


----------



## dimpels (May 27, 2014)

How do I do that?


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd just copy and paste your original post and start a new thread over there.

Or you can contact a moderator and ask them to move the thread.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on the other side of this right now, so maybe my insight will help. First let me give you a quick version of my current situation. Married with two stepchildren (in their mid to late teens) and two of our own (both under ten). Late last year I was let go from my job after some paperwork didn't get filed properly for a medical leave (there's more to it but I'm going to keep it simple). So I haven't worked since last Nov and can't find a job in my field for some strange reason.

This has lead to a strain in my marriage that I never contemplated before all this. Not having my income has really taken a shot at my self perceived worth. I can't help my family in ways that I was able to at one time. I feel like less of a man and that causes problems in the sexual department. Then since I don't perform there like I use to, I fell more "down" about myself then ever. Because of all of this I just feel like I'm worthless. I don't feel like my wife would understand and so I don't talk to her. This just brings her "down" also and causes this hole that seems to be in between us.

Your husband may be feeling the same way, especially if he was the primary wage earner in the household. Since many men have a hard time opening up about problems that we are dealing with, the best things is just be there for him. I hope this is some way helps you.


----------

